# What Is This In My Piranha Tank?



## Gina28 (Apr 9, 2012)

Today I noticed a big white stuff on one of my plants. It is quite big and looks quite solid. I also noticed one of my piranhas has a larger then belly then my other piranhas. I tried to take a picture of the big bellied piranha but it kept swimming around alot when I got closer. 
I bought five piranhas last October (2011) and this being only April I would think that they are not sexually mature yet. Non the less it is strange so I thought I would share pictures with you, and maybe get some ideas or an answer to what this could be. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks like a piece of old food that has gotten white mold on it, just scoop it out with your net and make sure you remove all uneaten food after 15 minutes of placing it in your tank.


----------



## Gina28 (Apr 9, 2012)

ksls said:


> It looks like a piece of old food that has gotten white mold on it, just scoop it out with your net and make sure you remove all uneaten food after 15 minutes of placing it in your tank.


Thank you. I wasn't sure what it was and didn't know what to do about it. I removed it now


----------

